# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Pse Mehmet Kosova na i çmendi femrat?

## xx.elixxx

Pse “Mehmet Kosova” na i çmendi femrat?



Fenomeni i shquar e i identifikuar kohët e fundit si “Mehmet Kosova”, i sjellë në Kosovë nga RTV21, surprizë për shikuesit tanë, si edhe seritë e tjera televizive të mëparshme, në idilin e tranzicionit kosovar, kur çdo gjë më nuk është si ka qenë, ka bërë që në kohën kur po shfaqet kjo telenovelë, sa romantike sa e mbushur me aksion, shumë femra kosovare e edhe pak meshkuj kosovarë t’i “lëpitë” nga e marta deri të premten për ekrani nga ora 20.15 deri në 21.00.

Si mund të shpjegohet në kontekstet sociologjike e mediatike fenomeni i idilit mes Mehmetit (kryeprotagonist i predisponuar që të vuajë për dashurinë e humbur) dhe Nerminit kur dihet se çdo ditë në rrethanat tona kosovare kemi raste të tilla.

Në realitet, çka e shquan këtë seri të re, ku sipas analizave kuantitative, personazhi Mehmet ka filluar t’i preokupojë femrat e Kosovës, aq sa, në kohën kur shfaqet ky seri, rrugicat e qyteteve e të qytezave pothuajse zbrazen tërësisht! Frikohesh nëse në orën 20.00 e një çerek të zë terri vetëm në ndonjë qorrsokak e i sheh të tjerët duke vrapuar për në shtëpi, se u është bërë vonë!

Sikur te mos mjaftonin problemet e shumta sociale e ekonomike, tani në familjet kosovare shtohet edhe xhelozia dhe grindjet për këtë serial. Një burrë që punon si roje nate, në kohèn kur emitohet seriali i "Mehmetit" i telefonon gruas së tij për të cilën e din shumë mirë qe vetëm vdekja e ndan nga ekrani. Ajo zakonisht nuk lajmërohet dhe të nesërmen e akuzon të shoqin, pse të paktën nuk po i`a qëllon në reklama!

Nëse do t’i adresoheshim ndonjë studimi empirik, që tani me siguri na mungon, kujtoj se deri-diku do të mund ta elaboronim fenomenin e tillë, i cili, në mungesë të një debati publik, të paktën nëpër televizionet tona, do ta na mundësonte ta shoshitim këtë çështje në shumë aspekte. Por, çfarë është ajo që aq shumë i tërheq shikuesit kosovarë ta përcjellin me aq afsh dhe dramë, njëkohësisht, këtë Mehmetin. (Thuhet se në familje të ndryshme derdhen edhe lot currjel).

Nuk jemi ne shoqëri që nuk jemi mësuar të shikojmë seri të pavlera. Ato që nga paslufta na e kanë zënë frymën, thuajse e gjithë skema programore ka qenë e, fatkeqësisht, është e mbushur me ta, por me serinë “Mehmet Kosova” na u "prish" pak stili i jetesës, rehatia!
Përderisa seritë spanjolle fundin e kanë të lumtur, pavarësisht padrejtësive, intrigave, hakmarrjeve që përjetoheshin në çdo episod, ato fundin e kishin të lumtur. Të gjitha ato "dhimbje" të tyre i rehatonin në fund shikuesit, sepse zgjidheshin mosmarrëveshjet, bashkoheshin të mirët, dhe gjithçka bëhej mirë e më mirë.

Kurse, për dallim nga ta, te seritë turke duket që ndikon skenari dramatik, personazhi nga "Kosova", atmosfera mediatike e fuqizuar në mediet tona të shkruara, pastaj referimi që i bën filmi ekskluzivisht vetëm subkulturës së femrës, vuajtjet që i pësojnë një nga një personazhet kryesorë, Mehmeti dhe Nermini, atmosfera "shqiptare" (ndejat në ambiente familjare, respekti për mysafirët, pirja e çajit), kanë bërë të vetën që ky seri të bëhet kaq i famshëm këtu te ne, e që, fatkeqësisht, duket se nuk po përfundon me një “happy end”!

Madje, nëse i adresohemi ndonjë kualiteti regjisorial, nuk do të gjenim diçka shumë profesionale. Nëse i adresohemi temës, po ashtu kemi tema identike në shumë seri dhe shumë televizione të tjera që nuk e kanë këtë shikueshmëri kaq të madhe sikurse ky seri.

Nuk dua ta shoh këtë kredibilitet të kësaj serie si pasojë e një lobimi të RTV21, për shkak se ai normalisht ka intencë të krijojë audiencë të madhe të veten rreth këtij televizioni.
Një element që e ka ngritur këtë shikueshmëri të kësaj serie padyshim është papunësia.

Femrave të papuna gajlet më të mëdha ua heq Mehmeti! Por, kur të analizohen qëllimet e medieve tona, si kjo e RTV 21, e cila tenton ta ngrehë shkallën e shikueshmërisë, pastaj shkallën e ndjeshmërisë sonë, ne jemi më të dëmtuarit që “ngujohemi” përballë një monitori e përballë një Mehmet Kosovari që bezdis femrat vazhdimisht.

RTV21, sapo të kryhet ky seri, ka menduar për shikuesit tanë të sjellë edhe romanca të tjera kaq të ndjeshme. Hair i qoftë e aferim!

----------


## Gordon Freeman

se Osht Debil

----------


## xx.elixxx

*CKa don me thon me fjalen Debill..
PSe e ki at mendim...?*

----------


## Hard_Style

....hahahahahaha Mehmet kosova ....loool
- interesant osht ky film , po tham interesant se kejt nji gjys serie e kam shiku , skam mujt me duru gjuhen turke edhe se kam shiku komplet.
- mirpo te gjith njerzit pe shikojn i madh i vogel , deri sa edhe te puna kolegt e punes e lon punen edhe  shkojn ne tjetren dhom  me shiku ket film .

- nji nate nji shok po e spjegon pak nji e epizod qe e kish shiku pak para kohe , edhe po thot  si tu kesh  si hajgare : - lene bre se sonte ish kan kejt tu qajt , njoni qajke te nji lis , tjetri  kish dal te nji tjeter lis qajke, edhe ato (femrat) jav permendi emrin por ja pasna harru , edhe ato qjashtin tek ka nji lis ...!!! :ngerdheshje:  
- edhe un po e pys kush kajke more ?
- ai me tha ; Mehmeti ato femrat , ahahahahhah,,,,, thash leje se pak burr te kuka ky far mehmeti , a qan burri per femer .....loooooooooool.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Ky sen asht totally suck

----------


## xx.elixxx

> ....hahahahahaha Mehmet kosova ....loool
> - interesant osht ky film , po tham interesant se kejt nji gjys serie e kam shiku , skam mujt me duru gjuhen turke edhe se kam shiku komplet.
> - mirpo te gjith njerzit pe shikojn i madh i vogel , deri sa edhe te puna kolegt e punes e lon punen edhe  shkojn ne tjetren dhom  me shiku ket film .
> 
> - nji nate nji shok po e spjegon pak nji e epizod qe e kish shiku pak para kohe , edhe po thot  si tu kesh  si hajgare : - lene bre se sonte ish kan kejt tu qajt , njoni qajke te nji lis , tjetri  kish dal te nji tjeter lis qajke, edhe ato (femrat) jav permendi emrin por ja pasna harru , edhe ato qjashtin tek ka nji lis ...!!! 
> - edhe un po e pys kush kajke more ?
> - ai me tha ; Mehmeti ato femrat , ahahahahhah,,,,, thash leje se pak burr te kuka ky far mehmeti , a qan burri per femer .....loooooooooool....



*HAhhahahahha Qysh skan Per Nermin....Ah Gylym Gylym...
Interesant nime edhe Haxhit(burrat pleq) po e shikojne...
Une per veti e kqyri,m'pelqen seriali,ka shume dallim prej atyne serialeve latino-amerikane,ktu nuk ka skena si atje palidhje,,,Ni mpuch qaty edhe aton n'faqe hhahaah
Kudo ka 'shkojsh n'rruge,n'fakultet,neper Lokale ki me ndii emrin e MEhemetit...ISh kon ni artikull n'Gazet Kosovarja...Cka kishte me u bo sikur t'ishte MEhmet Kosova poliikan ne Kosove...e more daj skish pas nevoje per koalicion hiq...e kish formu vet me qeveri e me kreit...

Une e di qe edhe n"Maqedoni ka lujt ky film...po se di nese ka antar nga maqedonia ktu me na kallxu edhe ata per ket dukuri t'quajtur "Mehmet Kosova"....!*

----------


## limbo

ca osht ky jevgu Mehmet? turk rom serb ashkali boshnajk a ca?

----------


## Hard_Style

> Une per veti e kqyri,m'pelqen seriali,ka shume dallim prej atyne serialeve latino-amerikane


....edhe ni shok i imi eshte student edhe  percjell ket film , po du me than qe edhe ai keto fjali  mi ka than .....*Une per veti e kqyri,m'pelqen seriali,ka shume dallim prej atyne serialeve latino-amerikane*

----------


## xx.elixxx

> ca osht ky jevgu Mehmet? turk rom serb ashkali boshnajk a ca?


Turk me Nacionalitet....
Thuhet se ka prejardhjen prej Kosove po ku ti besosh...
NE kete serial luan Rolin e Nje Kosovari dhe e luan aq bukur sa qe ka fituar Daashurine e shume njerzve ne Kosove....

----------


## xx.elixxx

> ....edhe ni shok i imi eshte student edhe  percjell ket film , po du me than qe edhe ai keto fjali  mi ka than .....*Une per veti e kqyri,m'pelqen seriali,ka shume dallim prej atyne serialeve latino-amerikane*


*Ti nje pjese e paske pas kqyr?...
Sdi qysh ke muj mos me kqyrr deri n'fund..?
nejse Shija e njeriut..dikujt i pelqen e dikujt jOoo*

----------


## busavata

a munet me reh chak norisin ???

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> a munet me reh chak norisin ???


jaaa busavat se besoj ai chuck norrisi e shlyn ricycle binin e e mun bruce leen sbesoj qe ky e ren veq sa i perlyn durt ky bukuroshi e i prishtet ftyra :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Enii

> Ky sen asht totally suck


epo te kesh zili dhe patriotin tend ... sa te cuditshem

----------


## busavata

> jaaa busavat se besoj ai chuck norrisi e shlyn ricycle binin e e mun bruce leen sbesoj qe ky e ren veq sa i perlyn durt ky bukuroshi e i prishtet ftyra


paramendoje ne colluseum haaa haaaa

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> epo te kesh zili dhe patriotin tend ... sa te cuditshem


A ben sqarim nuk te kuptoj?

----------


## xx.elixxx

*HEj mos boni hajgare more*

----------


## Hard_Style

> *Ti nje pjese e paske pas kqyr?...
> Sdi qysh ke muj mos me kqyrr deri n'fund..?
> nejse Shija e njeriut..dikujt i pelqen e dikujt jOoo*


...ahahhaha me dit ti qysh e kam kshyr , t'keshet ...
- erdhen do musafir edhe me zunen n'shpi ....edhe ata kishin qef me kshyr qet serial ....e mu dasht edhe mu me kshyr gjysen , nashta e kisha percjell deri ne fund mirpo gjuhen turke hiq sma don veshi ....per qato e braktisa se kshyra .




> Une per veti e kqyri,m'pelqen seriali,ka shume dallim prej atyne serialeve latino-amerikane


jo ket fjali ma ka then ai shoki jem - koleg i punes-

----------


## Enii

> A ben sqarim nuk te kuptoj?


desha te thoja mos e ke inat se eshte me i bukur se ty  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> desha te thoja mos e ke inat se eshte me i bukur se ty


ahahahahah e ti po me njeh mu a?

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Ne ket serial ky mehmeti e lun rolin e van damit dhe princit per qato zuzkat ja thin leshin

----------

